# way to tell piranha gender?



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

is there any way to tell if a p is male or female other than the female is thicker?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

not unless you cut it open

thick and thin may work but i doubt it since they have different growth rates and even if they where born at the same time in a year once could be much bigger so it would be more of their growth rate


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you can tell if you could then their would be a lot more breeding pairs


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ive seen a study done were piranhas were collected and examined this study showed that 80-90percent larger fish were female and the smaller male although it does say much more about the fish themselves like if all fish were from same hatch of fry from same year or any thing like that just a net of fish examined hope that helped also you could try intoducing breeding stimulace in you tank and its bin said that females would get noticeably fuller looking with eggs but if you can get that to happen youll probley have egg then youll know for sure


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pirayaman Posted Today, 07:36 AM
> * ive seen a study done were piranhas were collected and examined this study showed that 80-90percent larger fish were female and the smaller male although* it does say much more about the fish themselves like if all fish were from same hatch of fry from same year or any thing like that just a net of fish examined hope that helped also you could try intoducing breeding stimulace in you tank and its bin said that females would get noticeably fuller looking with eggs but if you can get that to happen youll probley have egg then youll know for sure


It would be helpful citing the study instead of just saying "I've seen a study".


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > pirayaman Posted Today, 07:36 AM
> > * ive seen a study done were piranhas were collected and examined this study showed that 80-90percent larger fish were female and the smaller male although* it does say much more about the fish themselves like if all fish were from same hatch of fry from same year or any thing like that just a net of fish examined hope that helped also you could try intoducing breeding stimulace in you tank and its bin said that females would get noticeably fuller looking with eggs but if you can get that to happen youll probley have egg then youll know for sure
> 
> 
> It would be helpful citing the study instead of just saying "I've seen a study".


sorry it was something i came across 3 years ago


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

What "breeding stimulants" are we talking about here?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

the_skdster said:


> What "breeding stimulants" are we talking about here?


you know wet dry sim feeding scudule ph mods ect.......


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> What "breeding stimulants" are we talking about here?


you know wet dry sim feeding scudule ph mods ect.......
[/quote]
And here I was hoping it was some kind of fish pheromone. lol.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

the_skdster said:


> What "breeding stimulants" are we talking about here?


you know wet dry sim feeding scudule ph mods ect.......
[/quote]
And here I was hoping it was some kind of fish pheromone. lol.
[/quote]
if you can get that im down hahahaha


----------

